# Dessert:~~Struffoli (or Pignolata) alla Calabrese:~~



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Struffoli (or Pignolata) alla Calabrese  Calabrian Style Honey Clusters
Yield: 8 Servings
Ingredients:
3 cups all purpose flour
1/8 teaspoon salt
1 Tablespoon grated orange zest
1 Tablespoon grated lemon zest
4 large eggs, lightly beaten
½ cup vegetable oil
¾ cup honey
¼ cup granulated sugar
Method:
In a large bowl combine the flour, salt, orange and lemon zest. Add the eggs one at a time, mixing well after each incorporation. Remove the dough from the bowl and place on a well-floured surface. Knead the dough by hand for 3 to 4 minutes, or until smooth. Cover with plastic wrap and let rest for one hour.
Break off pieces of the dough and roll them into long strips about ¼ in diameter. With a sharp knife or pastry cutter, cut into ¼ pieces and reserve on a floured surface.
In a large, heavy-bottomed skillet heat the vegetable oil over medium-high heat. Add the pieces of the dough to the skillet in batches, being careful not to overcrowd the pan. Fry for 2 to 3 minutes or until they are light and golden brown. Remove from the oil, and drain on paper towels.
In a small pan, add the honey and the sugar and cook over medium heat. Simmer just until sugar is melted. Remove from heat and gently add the fried dough, stirring to coat. Remove with a slotted spoon and allow them to cool.
Struffoli is usually served on a large platter, piled high in a cone shape. To serve, form the struffoli into a cone while still warm.


----------

